

Google app engine for indie developers. - zitterbewegung
http://blog.wolfire.com/2009/03/google-app-engine-for-indie-developers/

======
flashgordon
Actually i am not sure what was new in the article. It seems to be a rehashing
of the usual pros and cons of GAE, but voiced by an indie dev...

------
dw0rm
Its the word "indie" that confuses me. If its taken from the music world, then
I think using google would be like signing a major label.

~~~
wmf
GAE is just a tool, so using it is more like buying a Fender guitar.

------
TweedHeads
Interesting read, didn't know google offered such a service.

Do they have Google Domains too?

